# Pozole Rojo



## powerplantop (Jul 15, 2014)

Rinse 16oz White Hominy Corn (Maiz Trillado Blanco) then soak overnight.

Bring 4 pounds of pig feet (plus any extra pork bones that you have) to a boil and boil for 20 minutes. 

Dump out the water. Wash the bones and pot.

Return the clean bones to pot cover with water add 1/2 onion, 7 large cloves garlic and 2 bay leaves. Cook on a slow boil for 4 hours.

Rinse the hominy add to a pot and cover with pork stock. Cook 2 hours.

Wash 10 Guajillo, 2 California and 1 Pasilla chiles. Remove the stems, seeds and veins. Rise then cover with water, bring to a boil and let sit off the heat for 1/2 hour. Blend with 2 cups of stock and a pinch of salt.

After the hominy has cooked add 1.5 pound of diced pork and chile mixture. 

Add salt to taste I added a total of 1.5 Tablespoons. 

Continue to cook until pork is done. 

Serve with your choice of shredded cabbage, shredded lettuce, diced onion, limes, oregano, avocado.

Pozole Rojo with Pork Recipe / Pozole Rojo de Puerco - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll definitely make this. I love Pozole.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give this a try, too. I have a recipe I love for posole verde, but haven't made a rojo yet.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 15, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'll definitely make this. I love Pozole.



Steve please let me know how it turns out for you. 



GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, I'll give this a try, too. I have a recipe I love for posole verde, but haven't made a rojo yet.



I will try Posole verde made with chicken next. Give this one a try and tell me what you think.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 16, 2014)

I've made a variation of this dish and LOVED it.  I serve it with a dollup of sour cream and tortilla chips on the side.  There is something special about combining the flavor of hominy and pork.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 16, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> I've made a variation of this dish and LOVED it.  I serve it with a dollup of sour cream and tortilla chips on the side.  There is something special about combining the flavor of hominy and pork.



It is a good combo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2014)

I need to find the hominy, if I've seen it, I can't remember where.  This just looks fantastic!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need to find the hominy, if I've seen it, I can't remember where.  This just looks fantastic!



Wall mart in our area has both white and yellow canned hominy.  I use it for corn chowder, Native American Style (Similar to posole but without the peppers).

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2014)

I meant the dried hominy, not the canned, I have a cupboard full of the canned.  Want to try the dried and control the salt content.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 17, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need to find the hominy, if I've seen it, I can't remember where.  This just looks fantastic!



Some Mexican (but not all) markets have it. It is possible to order it online but shipping is expensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> Some Mexican (but not all) markets have it. It is possible to order it online but shipping is expensive.



I'll check the Goya end at Wal-mart, it's very possible that's where I saw them.


----------

